# internet



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Is your internet connection playing up this evening?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Mine has been fine.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

for some reason (overload?) my connection is extremely slow tonight. twitter not working at all


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

sometimes switching of your router for 5 minutes works. Good luck!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> for some reason (overload?) my connection is extremely slow tonight. twitter not working at all


Clear the I.E. temp and if your using Firefox beware it uses a large amount of temp files check that the temp files are deleted on closing or reboot.These are normally the reasons for what seems to be slow connection.Not the actual connection.
You can check your isp speed by using speed.io - Internet DSL Speedtest


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I second unplugging the router for about 1 min, then plug it back in.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

